# ISO Vintage "H" Back Apron Pattern



## Staci

I've been searching for an old apron pattern - it is a canning apron from the 30's or 40's. It has ties at the waist, slips over the head with an "H" style back.

I've found old pics of these aprons but have been unsuccessful at locating a pattern. Like one found here: http://frugalcanning.blogspot.com/2009/12/apronistas-musings-on-aprons.html.

The only reproductions I've seen online were ones patterned from handed-down aprons.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Staci


----------



## AngieM2

http://www.fairytalefrocksandlollipops.com/shop/category.asp?catid=64

This is the apron pattern section of a new site that I like a lot.
Maybe one of these patterns would do, or be what you want with a slight tweaking

Angie


----------



## Txsteader

This is the only one I could find on the 'net. It's the 6th pattern.

http://friendspatterns.net/catalog.php?category=1&page=2

You might do better looking through McCall's etc. patterns and catching a sale @ someplace like JoAnn's. Hope that helps.


----------



## Calico Katie

Tipnet has a lot of free apron patterns online. This looks like the one you want.

http://tipnut.com/utility-apron-cap/

Here's the page link:
http://tipnut.com/56-free-apron-patterns-you-can-make/


----------



## Michele of MI

Sense and sensibility patterns has a similar apron, not exactly the same though. http://sensibility.com/patterns/ladies-edwardian-apron-pattern/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

My M-I-L has the pattern. She's made me a couple of these to sell for her at the farmer's market.


----------

